# Aegis defense line and imperial bastion



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I was looking at the 40k rulebook when on pg 243 this caught my eye:








It clearly shows both the aegis defense line and the bastion. So why wasnt this released sooner, if they were waiting for planetstrike then at first that seems reasonable but the 5th ed rulebook came out July 12 2008 which as of today is exactly 1 year ago, so we technically could have had these peices of scenery a lot sooner if GW had just released them instead of holding back which leads me to the question why did they hold back? was there a good reason or was it just to make us wait?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Prolly to get us tospend money, they had to raise their prices with the crap hole economy. So you wait and release a the "new" planetstrike after the fact andd hipe it up so we all buy terrain thats now more exspensiv to make the company money. Imo of course.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It could also be that the bastion and defence line in the BRB were only prototype models and GW were not geared up to start full scale production yet.


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

its also possible that they were play-testing planet strike rules as far back as a year ago with preproduction peices


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Does it matter when products come out? If it all came out at once...would we buy them all at once?...For goodness sake...why do we need to know why?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I just like how we have seen pictures of the plastic DP but they are still waiting till the 2nd wave daemons to put it on sale.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Probably becuase it didn't fit in with the game at the time, it would of only been a armoured building as their weren't any concrete rules for usage of buildings with guns. So not many would of been sold in comparrison to if they waited until they had some rules (planetstrike) so then sales go up.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Who really knows why they do what they do? The plastic LR Crusader was out there long before we got access to the retail kit. They have to put together all the things that make the molding equipment and molds. Takes time and we get the final product when they are able to produce and package the final product. You know they want these kits out in the stores a soon as is possible.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The bastion is a pre-production model. Looking at the one I've got on my desk that I'm painting for the store at the moment, there are a lot of details that are absent on the BRB picture that are present on the model I've got-- most notably, firing slits and sculpted eagles.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

It's probably a prototype, which they had made themselves for playtesting planetstrike.


----------



## inquisitions (Jun 6, 2008)

There is lots of things in the main book that wernt in the game untill recently.. the planetstrike parts, The plastic LR Crusader, a little section about 10man space marine squads being able to split(which i think they couldnt do till the new codex)... and the poor rough riders... they dont even exsist according to it


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> It's probably a prototype, which they had made themselves for playtesting planetstrike.


By playtest you mean "Set up what looks cool and take pictures."?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

For promotional purposes, sure. Games Workshop does playtest their stuff, oddly enough... sometimes it just doesn't seem that way.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the second thread that seems to take offense at the way GW does things...or doesn't do things for that matter...that I have come across.

I have only been here for little while and have only posted a few posts but I am really shocked at how some players really take the company that makes this great game to task over marketing and business decisions that really don't affect things much...

Take for instance this thread...every right to ask a question I agree...but was it not asked in the way that says the company is "witholding" products in an attempt to make maximum profit? 
I would say it is possible...but what the hell is wrong with that one way or another?

There was another thread the last few days where I was even accused of "Trolling" because I questioned another members motives about such dealing with GW...

I suppose my rant is that if a piece of scenery is seen in the rule book but NOT out on the market for us to buy...there MUST be a conspiracy??...all I can say in the Words of Charlie Brown: "Good Grief"...

I remember the days when scenery was VERY limited and we had to really construct our own (and had TREMENDOUS fun and satisfaction doing so if I might add!)...now it is here in abundance and there are those who quible about RELEASE dates??

Rant Over!

Cheers!...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

To answer the original question, its called "not putting all your eggs in one basket". GW release a steady stream of new products because new sells the best,they want a steady stream of sales,this way its easier to plan things like design,writing,manufacture,production,delivery,staff levels and all the other crazy things that come from running a massive international company.GW have survived for 30 years by drip feeding new models to us,no reason to think they will change if it works for them.
The up coming shrine of the aquilla was designed at the same time as the cities of death kits and its section features in a number of white dwarf photos but has been held back till now,just be glad its finally available.
To be honest i bet GW are sat on a huge number of new models and have there release schedule for the next 3 years at the very least.Companies of GW size need long term strategies in place to impress investors and keep banks happy not to mention for planning purposes.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

lets taake computer games for example, there are demos trailers and advertisment to make people look at it and think thats cool. but when you see the demo or picture you don't think why don't they release it now. producing a kit takes time and the machinery costs money.

I veiw those who think why can i have it now as being narrow-minded about the process, if we want them to still be around in 5 years than we must be ready to deal with the problems that every company is dealing with, money.


----------

